# Heavy deadlift = seeing stars



## quakin (Jun 14, 2002)

Whenever I attempt heavy deadlifts (at or very close to my maximum) I see like small flashes of light for about 20 - 30 seconds as soon as I finish the set. I don't know how else to explain it, but a friend said that if someone shoots a flash from a camera directly in front of your eyes you get a similiar thing. This only ever happens to me after dead lifts and I've never experienced it at any other time.

It's starting to freak me out. Can anyone shead any light on this? Is this something I should be concerned about?

An no I'm not on, or have ever taken, hallucinogenic drugs.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 14, 2002)

If there is any head ache associated with it its called hypertensive ensephliopathy (sp) . Its most likely a sudden rise in blood pressure causing it. 

Assuming its very short lived its probably nothing to worry about. I used to get them doing heavy triples.

Worst-case scenario: Partially detached retina.


----------



## kuso (Jun 14, 2002)

How`s your breathing?


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 14, 2002)

I get that all the time. I think it is lack of oxygen or maybe it is all your blood is rushing out of your head like when you stand up to fast.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> How`s your breathing?



Breathing can be a factor. Its very improtant when going for that max pull or squat that you exhale hard. HELL! Throw out the yell or grunt. It helps keep the blood pressure lower.


----------



## quakin (Jun 15, 2002)

Y'know, you're probably right regarding the breathing. I think I tend to hold my breath during the lift then breath at the top once I'm upright.  I generally do make a fair bit of noise on most of my lifts, but not this one. I'm doing deads tomorrow and I'll try to focus alot more on the breathing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## blacklabel (Jun 15, 2002)

I actually thought about the same thing, for the most part, the last time I was doing deadlifts.  The only other exercise that I get like that is squats.  It's most definitely from lack of proper breathing.  I've been concentrating more on my breathing,a nd have been doign much better.

nk


----------



## the_menace (Jun 16, 2002)

I had the same problem before and I'm guessing that its the lack of oxygen and sudden rise of blood pressure.  I guess you just have to calm yourself down when it happens and give yourself some rest before doing another set.  Also, try to breathe properly while doing the exercise.


----------



## quakin (Jun 17, 2002)

Did deads yesterday afternoon and really concentrated on breathing more and I'm pleased to say I didn't experience the problem at all. I also paused at the bottom with the weight on the floor between reps rather than touching the weight to the ground and doing the next rep immediately like I've been doing. I think this helped a lot too. Also added 20lb to my PR triple.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 17, 2002)

I think you made a wise choice on pausing between reps. Even if a set of deads is 3 or 5 or 10 reps, each rep should be treated as a single only done in rapid succession. 
Drop the bar under control, make sure you have you form right and pull again!
Congrats on the 20lb gain!


----------



## TJohn (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mick01 *_
> If there is any head ache associated with it its called hypertensive ensephliopathy (sp) . Its most likely a sudden rise in blood pressure causing it.



I had that last year, it happened during squatting. My doc told me to start talking a baby aspirin once a day and it went away in like 4-5 months. Subsequently, I stopped talking the aspirin lately and everything is fine.

TJohn


----------

